# NVA/DDR Kits



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

My uncle has a complete, and still sanitary may I add, East German infantry medical kit. It has a lot of very fine items, plentiful gauze and bandages, as well as antibiotics, and many other fine pieces of equipment. There are different variations for Vehicals vs Infantry. I've found a few on ebay.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Sounds real interesting. Not sure if the antibiotics would still be any good but the entire kit is sure ot be of good quality and work well in typical german fashion.

If you find items like thta FS again please feel free to link us .

Cheers


----------

